# Working at Walmart vs Driving for Uber.



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
I've taken the time to rank them.

1. I can decide to not work any day I feel like without risk of being fired. Yes I understand I will be losing income, but most retail jobs do not offer sick pay, except for maybe managerial positions. But it is nice to take time off when ill without getting berated the next day because profit is more important than stomach flu.

2. I can take a break, eat, and use the restroom anytime I feel like it when I go offline or in between riders.

3. I don't have to deal with angry, rude or otherwise shitty customers. 

4. I don't have to listen to a boss/supervisor complain. 

5. Driving is actually relaxing to me. Especially at night when the streets are wide open.

6. I like talking to people and meting new people. You don't get paid to have off-topic conversations in retail. 

7. Most retail jobs (outside of food service) don't allow you to accept tips or gifts.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Walmart doesn't destroy your car, rideshare does. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


It is really nice reading a positive post for a change rather than those who do nothing but complain. Thanks for your post.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

The biggest advantage with ride-sharing is not having a set schedule. You can get up in the morning drive a couple hours go back home then drive a couple hours in the evening. Or however you want to do it.

Driving long shifts is tiresome. If you break it up it doesn't really feel like work.

The biggest disadvantage is the wear and tear on your vehicle. It will quickly put miles on your vehicle and is a lot of stop and go which is the worst for your vehicle and also the type of driving that gives the lowest mpg.

Every week I end up with new small scratches, mostly around the door handles, or new stains or something. Nothing major yet, I can buff all those scratches out and stuff.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

its all good in 6 months when he gets in an accident or needs 500-1000+ in work je wouldn't of needed if not driving & realized he just worked the last 6 months for a radiator or will have to work the next 6 for a quarter panel or a fuel pump hell be back at wally world where he only risks his back & shoes which can be replaced in aisl 20 for less than an hour of work not months


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I agree, except to point out that the angry, rude, and otherwise shitty people are not confined to retail. They order rides and then cancel. They tell you to make an illegal u-turn because it would save them a nickel and then they get pissy when you explain why you won't. They get in without a word, stare at the glowing screen in their hand, and then get out without a word. (I got two words for them :thumbup:.)


Most of my interactions are positive, I think due to the fact that I drive mornings, not nights.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The reality check for u/l driving is when that $2000 unexpected car repair arrives out of nowhere and you don’t have the money to pay for it.


----------



## zeroperminute (Jun 19, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> The reality check for u/l driving is when that $2000 unexpected car repair arrives out of nowhere and you don't have the money to pay for it.


2000$,Im sure $500 gets most to make their money back asap & quit or just quit if not deactivated once they snitch on themselves or the pax does or the sneaky uber Lyft merc in their neighborhood

$500 is about the "profit" from 300+ minimum fares lmao thats just what tires cost to replace then brakes up next or chipped windshields...

so a month of work just for tires month just for brakes, or rent the car do 85 rides a week just for the car, WTH is the government doing?

people actually accepting rides less than $8-10 gross do not have a choice, cant be possible its mind boggling the 1970s math doesn't add up

not their jobs alex, their letting am app human traffic im broad daylight

Im at $8300+ in repairs for 4 years about $175 a month average maintenance and the last 2 yeara its a year between visits thats approx 150K miles o have to ignore 90% of the app and only 1 ride is profitable well the rides over 10 miles but i dont do anything but airports at this point everything else is trying to trick me into driving for free, sad thing is someone from farther away eventually does

from what im hearing over 75% dont make it to their hundredth ride and what we do know 96% dont last a year

in my jan brady voice
ponzi ponzi ponzi madoff is super jelly he didn't just call his company an app


----------



## Johnriii (Jul 23, 2018)

i worked at Walmart (part time) for 12 years, and I have to agree with the OP, it's much, much less stressful than the average Walmart customer. I worked in Electronics, where people expect a $69.00 smartphone would operate like an iPhone. 90% of customers are face to face, and they expect you to know EVERYTHING about Every item in the department. I worked for 4.5 hours a night, 4 nights a week; I will NEVER go back, not with the absolute, relative freedom I have driving rideshare. I can't leave Walmart when Idiot Bob wants to cuss me out because I can't figure out why his beat up $79 dollar phone doesn't work; I CAN go home if I get sassy Suzy who wants to be nasty to me on Uber/Lyft. the wear and tear on my car has been minimal, considering I take meticulous care of it. and of course, car accidents happen, but i could just as easily be walking to my car at the parking lot in Walmart and see that my rear end has been bashed by some idiot. the Pros definitely outweigh the cons for me, maybe not for everybody. I researched my decision for 2 months before leaving retail, and it was time well spent. there are bad circumstances in anything you do, but I'll take my chances with Uber over Walmart any day.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I really enjoy driving Uber. Seriously, why do you think I do 10-12 hr shifts so easily. It is fun and you have a lot of freedom. Thing is, I'm on holidays again because some clown hit me, and it will take 6 weeks to fix my ride. That kinda thing won't happen if you work somewhere else. As long as you are prepared for it though, you'll be alright. I doubt a lot of folks who do ride share start out well capitalized however.

Math wise though, and this "is" the problem, the revenue you can generate is "throttled" and once you hit the wall, you've hit the ****ing wall, and in my market that wall is set at $20 an hour before taxes, and before expenses. I generated $62K of revenue in driving 3,117 hours last year. Putting miles on my car doesn't matter, as I maintain it properly, and bought it to keep for a long while.

But, what is my time worth when it is all said and done.....I net $14.50 an hour in my jeans, after all taxes/expenses are accounted for.

No thanks.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


How is the $2500 deductible if you get in an accident while working? Do they have that at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


You have predicatblily in pay and assurance you will get that on time each time, plus practicaly zero risk for WHATEVER, no free to drive when you want freedom tops having those things, Walmart or ANY job wins. My stress level went down tremendously now that I don't drive risky shit at any moment


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Bottom Line:

?Uber is a good PT gig.

⚠Those FT careerist drivers are Walking the Plank









FYI: that's Khosrowshahi with the sword ?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Walmart doesn't destroy your car, rideshare does. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Neither do rental programs.

Wanna slam my doors? DGAF, do it.

I'm perfectly happy putting 400-500 miles down daily if need be.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Retail is not the only job....


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Retail is not the only job....


.......It is for those that Know No Better


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Many people who chose ridesharing aren't qualified for much else besides entry level bs


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> 3. I don't have to deal with angry, rude or otherwise shitty customers.


Yes, you do, they are called "passengers', or, in the jive of this forum: "PAX", "PAXholes"........



Uberdise said:


> 4. I don't have to listen to a boss/supervisor complain.


Yes, you do, these passengers think that for whatever it is that they pay to Uber/Lyft/VIA, they ARE you boss/_Stupid_visor.

Other than that, your points are valid.



1.5xorbust said:


> The reality check for u/l driving is when that $2000 unexpected car repair arrives out of nowhere and you don't have the money to pay for it.


..........b-b-b-b-b-ut there must be some shop that does repairs for 1979 prices............otherwise, why would Uber and Lyft pay you 1979 cab rates?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


Except, no vacation, no sick days, no health benefits, and no financial security as you have no idea what you will make week to week. And, consider the risk of being deactivated by Uber/Lyft for ANY reason, at any time. That makes the gig untenable.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

[QUOTE="Uberdise, post: 5198648, member: 171200"
I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
I've taken the time to rank them.

1. I can decide to not work any day I feel like without risk of being fired. Yes I understand I will be losing income, but most retail jobs do not offer sick pay, except for maybe managerial positions. But it is nice to take time off when ill without getting berated the next day because profit is more important than stomach flu.
*I worked retail, had sick hours and pto, was not manager and I can call out sick-swap shifts or pick up shifts. Apple is pretty great for retail.*
2. I can take a break, eat, and use the restroom anytime I feel like it when I go offline or in between riders.
*See above, same*

3. I don't have to deal with angry, rude or otherwise shitty customers.
*Not just me but other coworkers have refused service and managers support it. *

4. I don't have to listen to a boss/supervisor complain.
Same

5. Driving is actually relaxing to me. Especially at night when the streets are wide open.

6. I like talking to people and meting new people. You don't get paid to have off-topic conversations in retail.
Same. You do at Apple. I have a picture a customer airdrop to me he took over some snow mountain in Europe.

7. Most retail jobs (outside of food service) don't allow you to accept tips or gifts.
Yeaaaaa :smiles:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Walmart doesn't destroy your car, rideshare does. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Which you can do as a Wally world employee. Puff puff pass.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


Idk minimum wage at Walmart is $11 dollars now.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DieselkW said:


> They get in without a word, stare at the glowing screen in their hand, and then get out without a word.


I too prefer when a rider carries on a conversation with me.

I'm surprised at the number of people on here who post that they DON'T want to have conversations. I always wonder why they're doing this kind of work.


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

zeroperminute said:


> 2000$,Im sure $500 gets most to make their money back asap & quit or just quit if not deactivated once they snitch on themselves or the pax does or the sneaky uber Lyft merc in their neighborhood
> 
> $500 is about the "profit" from 300+ minimum fares lmao thats just what tires cost to replace then brakes up next or chipped windshields...
> 
> ...


Lol 500 is a full day of work


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The grass always looks greener. But that’s no reason not to try it. Anything is better than being stagnant.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

zeroperminute said:


> 2000$,Im sure $500 gets most to make their money back asap & quit or just quit if not deactivated once they snitch on themselves or the pax does or the sneaky uber Lyft merc in their neighborhood
> 
> $500 is about the "profit" from 300+ minimum fares lmao thats just what tires cost to replace then brakes up next or chipped windshields...
> 
> ...


Just so i could like this post twice. Its the reality. ?


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


"3. I don't have to deal with angry, rude or otherwise shitty customers"

You're F....G kidding right?


----------



## Jadwiga Basecki (Sep 6, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Walmart doesn't destroy your car, rideshare does. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Walmart may not destroy your car but destroys your health, particularly with the blue lights and no sun. However, if you got that job and are ok with it, good for you. Definitely better than nothing. Can't wait for UBI


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Once one has had a taste of freedom, captivity is no longer the same.

Once one has had a taste of freedom, captivity is no longer the same.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jadwiga Basecki said:


> Walmart may not destroy your car but destroys your health, particularly with the blue lights and no sun. However, if you got that job and are ok with it, good for you. Definitely better than nothing. Can't wait for UBI :smiles:


Working at Walmart is better for your health than spending hours sitting in a car.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


On Number 3. You stick your finger up at them literally as they don't realize you are not a paid employee but a contractor that can refuse the job right until pickup.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> How is the $2500 deductible if you get in an accident while working? Do they have that at Wal-Mart?


If you don't drive like a stupid ass, it's not a problem.

It's not a problem for you, is it?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Not dealing with Office Politics is probably a very nice feature of doing Rideshare. The biggest downside, of course is driving your car into the ground.


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

RodB said:


> The biggest advantage with ride-sharing is not having a set schedule. You can get up in the morning drive a couple hours go back home then drive a couple hours in the evening. Or however you want to do it.
> 
> Driving long shifts is tiresome. If you break it up it doesn't really feel like work.
> 
> ...


The problem is now there are license fees of $225 annually so I am not going to do this


Fozzie said:


> If you don't drive like a stupid ass, it's not a problem.
> 
> It's not a problem for you, is it?


Not anymore. I am done with this low-class, rip off, rs,


Fozzie said:


> If you don't drive like a stupid ass, it's not a problem.
> 
> It's not a problem for you, is it?


I literally just read about a guy getting hit by a car and they fled...oops on your stupid ass thing.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> Not anymore. I am done with this low-class, rip off, rs,
> 
> I literally just read about a guy getting hit by a car and they fled...oops on your stupid ass thing.


Congratulations on moving on. Rideshare obviously wasn't something that you were suited for.

Don't worry, though. I hear WalMart is hiring. :smiles:


----------



## Violinguy (Jun 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> [QUOTE="Uberdise, post: 5198648, member: 171200"
> 
> 1. I can decide to not work any day I feel like without risk of being fired. Yes I understand I will be losing income, but most retail jobs do not offer sick pay, except for maybe managerial positions. But it is nice to take time off when ill without getting berated the next day because profit is more important than stomach flu.
> *I worked retail, had sick hours and pto, was not manager and I can call out sick-swap shifts or pick up shifts. Apple is pretty great for retail.*
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Your experience in retail seems very different than most. I also have worked retail (major cellular provider) and the hours sucked. Even if you work a day shift, you still bleed over into the evening. You work every weekend. Any activity that happens in the evenings (church choir, sports, kids' sports) are gone because of retail hours required. Work/life balance is non-existent.

You get two 15 minute breaks and maybe an hour lunch/dinner. Yes, you can go to the bathroom if you need to, usually. You can call in sick, but that counts against you. Too many of those and you're either fired or on some sort of probation. In my position, we were unionized so we had things pretty good compared to places like Walmart, Target, and pretty much any other big-box retailer. Even then, managers were vindictive, petty, and afraid for their own azzes and took it out on employees. I could go on, but...

Rideshare is certainly not a perfect alternative, but I'd rather do this than retail any day of the week and twice on Sunday. I also agree with an above poster on the PT thing. Rideshare is a terrific side hussle or PT gig. It's a very risky FT job though.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I don’t understand why people on here always say to get a job at Walmart. 

I hadn’t worked retail since I was a teen (over 3 decades ago), with the exception of doing a seasonal retail job for a month for the discount and extra cash years ago.

There are various types of employers and industries. Retail would be my last choice! Some trolls and others say drivers aren’t qualified for anything else. That is an exaggeration!


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 12, 2019)

Wow.
I've only been on this site a few times.
Mainly to see if there's anyone else in my market.
Amazing what pissy little children come here just to whine and complain.
I wonder if they are actually drivers considering all their complaints.
what a bunch of pricks.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Your experience in retail seems very different than most. I also have worked retail (major cellular provider) and the hours sucked. Even if you work a day shift, you still bleed over into the evening. You work every weekend. Any activity that happens in the evenings (church choir, sports, kids' sports) are gone because of retail hours required. Work/life balance is non-existent.

You get two 15 minute breaks and maybe an hour lunch/dinner. Yes, you can go to the bathroom if you need to, usually. You can call in sick, but that counts against you. Too many of those and you're either fired or on some sort of probation. In my position, we were unionized so we had things pretty good compared to places like Walmart, Target, and pretty much any other big-box retailer. Even then, managers were vindictive, petty, and afraid for their own azzes and took it out on employees. I could go on, but...

Rideshare is certainly not a perfect alternative, but I'd rather do this than retail any day of the week and twice on Sunday. I also agree with an above poster on the PT thing. Rideshare is a terrific side hussle or PT gig. It's a very risky FT job though.
[/QUOTE]
Yeah, I haven't worked for cellular yet.
My friend did and hated it. She laughed when I said that xxx makes $50-55k/year because she makes more but for some reason she was asking me about Apple like she wanted to apply (and I believe she did) but it's $20/hr without commission so I was so confused.

My retail early on was a bit like yours. But it was fashion retail. High enough that I got an offer from Gucci. Twice. The only reason I turned them down at $20/hr base with commission uncapped is... I can't go back to retail hours and holidays. Even at Apple I could get days off on holidays... there's always someone who wants to pick up the hours. Manager retaliation can happen but I never had a problem with managers. I usually am the unsuspecting one.

But man. 50% off at Gucci. Free dry clean (with onsite delivery and pick up). 401k with 6% match (same as big banks). And of course...the store is mostly dead (so I can have fun) except during holidays.

Now how would I make commission?  same way I had a book of clients, one of whom brought at least 50k from me easily each year.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Once one has had a taste of freedom, captivity is no longer the same.
> 
> Once one has had a taste of freedom, captivity is no longer the same.


Is captivity the same after tasting freedom?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Congratulations on moving on. Rideshare obviously wasn't something that you were suited for.
> 
> Don't worry, though. I hear WalMart is hiring. :smiles:


I would kill myself first.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I would kill myself first.


Some of you people have no sense of humor. You really shouldn't be working in any field that involves dealing with other people, because you really aren't suited for it.

Just curious - If you really are over rideshare, why are you still posting?


----------



## kc2018 (Dec 14, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Some of you people have no sense of humor. You really shouldn't be working in any field that involves dealing with other people, because you really aren't suited for it.
> 
> Just curious - If you really are over rideshare, why are you still posting?


I've been rage posting all day. Here, and on Twitter. I am very angry that i got myself into this lousy life of living off rideshare.

I just quit today. Let me enjoy it. This gig is garbage. The pay sucks and uber uses you for toilet paper.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...





sellkatsell44 said:


> [QUOTE="Uberdise, post: 5198648, member: 171200"
> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Your really funny with this post!
This job is not a rocket scientists thinking.Yes it's less stressful depends on who your asking! Every job has its stressful moments so does driving for Uber! Yes you can choose when to work or not but if you don't work you don't make "Money"! Yes you can get fired from uber as in Bring deactivated depends on the situation and also you keeping up with your 4.85 overall 5 star rating! (So you can get fired from this simple job of driving!) Yes you do have to deal with Angry, Rude, Or otherwise shitty riders because your dealing with the public. Every ride is different and unique! Beleive me I've been driving for uber full time for about 3 years now and there's stories "Good" and "Bad" to talk with other riders and also when a rider asks you a question regarding a bad experience you had as a driver! This job is whet you make of it! Treat people the way you want to be treated! Hope this helps you out somehow! Keep driving and make that money!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Walmart and Uber are your benchmark comparisons?


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Yes, you do, they are called "passengers', or, in the jive of this forum: "PAX", "PAXholes"........
> 
> Yes, you do, these passengers think that for whatever it is that they pay to Uber/Lyft/VIA, they ARE you boss/_Stupid_visor.
> 
> ...


Now imagine the same paxhole entitlement but now you're driving a damn bus and the MF barely put $2 into the fare box ? crap like this you have to deal with all day driving a bus in DC, absolute scum and toxic lowlifes riding all day every day. You see fine upstanding ride the bus a few times and disappear, they get a ride or new car or something quickly ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In Florida... Walmart pays more BEFORE expenses. Soon to be $15 an hour.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I was thinking about this topic...

A bunch of years ago, I was between professional jobs. I was using my local library's resources for job hunting. One day I say a job posting to work in the library.

Best part time job ever! Sorting and shelving books in the library. Close to minimum wage at the time, but a great place to work.

I enjoyed it so much that I kept working there after I started working in a refinery full time. I'd get to the library at 5 pm, tired and hungry, and walk out refreshed four hours later.

I kept working there until I got transferred out of state.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

kc2018 said:


> I've been rage posting all day. Here, and on Twitter.


Please post on Twitter how U/L sometimes take 50% or more of the fare, Uber hides riders destination, the unaccompanied minor problem, the fake names of riders and the false allegations pax make.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Is captivity the same after tasting freedom?


No it's not. Sometimes it's better. Sometimes, after a stretch of freedom, captivity starts sounding good. Criminals released from jail sometimes want to go back. And Uber drivers long for a regular job. With freedom comes responsibility. In captivity, someone takes care of you. The grass always looks greener, but at the end of the week you always got to get out the mower and do some work.



Fozzie said:


> Some of you people have no sense of humor. You really shouldn't be working in any field that involves dealing with other people, because you really aren't suited for it.
> 
> Just curious - If you really are over rideshare, why are you still posting?


There's Uber, and then there's UP. UP is much more addicting than Uber. I'm nearing a week long vacation. I planned to drive Uber during the day and stay off UP. Instead, I wound up driving only one afternoon, and I've been on UP constantly.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I too prefer when a rider carries on a conversation with me.
> 
> I'm surprised at the number of people on here who post that they DON'T want to have conversations. I always wonder why they're doing this kind of work.


Really? I doubt anyone signs up to do Uber because they want to have conversations with strangers. As a passenger, I'm actually annoyed when the driver tries to make small talk. Just drive me to where I want to go and leave me alone. Most passengers don't want to have a convo with their driver.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

Walmart doesn't cut pay without notice or at all, also provides healthcare , sick time, vacation, 401k, bonuses, and chances to move up and make more. Uber cuts pay about once a year and you can never move up. Sounds pretty simple to me.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Walmart doesn't destroy your car, rideshare does. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Nothing worse than a bad customer in your car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

itendstonight said:


> Now imagine the same paxhole entitlement but now you're driving a damn bus and the MF barely put $2 into the fare box ? crap like this you have to deal with all day driving a bus in DC, absolute scum and toxic lowlifes riding all day every day. You see fine upstanding ride the bus a few times and disappear, they get a ride or new car or something quickly ...


Do you drive a METRObus, as well? There is one METRObus route about which I have heard good things: N-2/N-6. Even the people who live in Wesley Heights use it, and, they could afford Uber Black every day.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> In Florida... Walmart pays more BEFORE expenses. Soon to be $15 an hour.


That is happening in the Capital of Your Nation, as well.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I really don't understand how regular companies can keep their employees when you can work in the gig economy. Regular jobs are so terrible. But then, I describe my gig economy life to other people and they look at me like I'm an alien.

I think what it comes down to is a difference in personality. I find the lack of control and supervision liberating. I am not bothered by low pay because I am a low-maintenance person. I'm not bothered by the high risks because I'm self-insured against it. Thus the gig economy is good for me.

I think for others, the uncertainty involved with the gig economy is terrifying. They need structure and need that time clock in order to motivate them to show up to work. They live paycheck to paycheck and will have to declare bankruptcy if they suddenly got a 50% paycut like what is likely to happen if you work for Uber.

Also, you have to be responsible if you drive for Uber. Most people are responsible enough to order an Uber rather than drive drunk. But it seems many people don't want the responsibility of driving around a 2 ton death machine that will quite possibly kill them, their passengers, random pedestrians, and cause thousands of dollars of property damage if you make a single slip.

Technically Uber drivers are insured. Realistically depending on what happens, you also face possible criminal charges if you slip, and if you use the liability insurance you can lose your job, so chances are you will be paying out of pocket for minor mishaps rather than risking an accident report which will take you off the road temporarily or possibly permanently.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


U just listed 7 reasons why an employer shouldn't hire you  I sure hope ur earnings don't drop each year to the point where ull need that retail job


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Walmart doesn't destroy your car, rideshare does. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Reading comprehension.

His post cited "after expenses"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Matt Uterak said:


> Reading comprehension.
> 
> His post cited "after expenses"


Still, some people want their car to be pristine.

Some people require guests to take off their shoes in their house.

Some people get mad at you for sitting on their bed with your dirty pants.

These types of people don't want their personal car destroyed. They would need a separate car for rideshare and for their personal life, making their profitability far less than a guy like me that does not care about pristine cars, homes, or beds. If they do use their own car they will be constantly anxious about every door slamming pax, scratched door, or lost dog hair. I'm comfortable living and sleeping in my car, and I'm okay with driving it into the ground, tearing up the interior, and scratching up the exterior. I use my car to its maximum potential and more. I'm abusive to it. I'd rather break something and fix it when I was too hard on it than baby it. So therefore I can be more profitable and relaxed than those who don't want to destroy their car.



RickCMC said:


> Really? I doubt anyone signs up to do Uber because they want to have conversations with strangers. As a passenger, I'm actually annoyed when the driver tries to make small talk. Just drive me to where I want to go and leave me alone. Most passengers don't want to have a convo with their driver.


When I was working full time, I drove Uber after work until I couldn't keep my eyes open any more. A large part of the drive was so that I could interact with other people because I spent most of the day every day only interacting with nuts and bolts. Dealing with nuts and bolts for weeks on end without saying more than maybe "hi" once or twice a day will drive you mad.

I have learned over time that it is true that most passengers want to be left alone. But you get some people who do want to talk and there are some truly great conversations I've had with passengers.

Before you say, "go to a bar if you want to meet people" consider that not everyone is a drinker. I personally also don't think taking the IQ down by 20 points due to alcohol leads to many enlightening conversations. Granted, half or more of the people I talk to while driving are drunk anyway, but I've had conversations in my car on a wide variety of topics... science, politics, relationships, etc.



RideshareDog said:


> U just listed 7 reasons why an employer shouldn't hire you  I sure hope ur earnings don't drop each year to the point where ull need that retail job :smiles:


Why is reason 5 a reason not to hire?


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Still, some people want their car to be pristine.
> 
> Some people require guests to take off their shoes in their house.
> 
> ...


Easy cuz u need a job to be relaxing lol jobs aren't relaxing. Got to be able to handle stressful situations


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

RideshareDog said:


> Easy cuz u need a job to be relaxing lol jobs aren't relaxing. Got to be able to handle stressful situations


Makes sense. I can see why a person offering an intense job could see 5 as a downside.

As much as no one wants to hire me, I wouldn't want to work at most places anyway! All that stress for so little pay increase.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


It's also a bridge to no where. You're not going to be getting raises and advancement is none existent. You also can't get sick or collect any social safety nets. Rideshare is a day to day grind to nowhere. You will actually end up worse off in the long run.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


A friend had been trying to urge me to work at UPS. She's been there a couple of years. So what the hell. I applied and they called me in for an interview. The Palatine facility is pretty large. Dozens of conveyors, people sorting and schlepping packages.

Here's the deal though. 6 hour shifts, 5 days a week. 2 breaks each shift. 10 minutes of free time, 3 minutes of "safety meeting" each break. No lunch break. $13 an hour. After taxes and union dues, $160 or so per week. No eligibility for health benefits until your 10th month.

And the building was HOT. I estimate mid 90's at 6:30 am. Everybody, except the few HR people stuck in the office, was drenched in sweat. Even the manager giving the tour.

My son, at 19 years old, worked Walmart. For a young kid who has no back problems, he liked it. He said it was kind of mindless. You just get into a groove and do it. But, the managers are all walmart evangelists. By that, i mean, its their life, and they are rules oriented.

These part time jobs are like being a steer in a cattle drive. And the loading docks are hot, grimey and potentially dangerous environments. If walmart hires you for the inside work, you still have a lot of stooping, kneeling, lifting...

Imagine if every uber ride were a 3 second trip with luggage, and you get the idea. This is why rideshare has such a broad appeal. I suspect deep down we all know this, and its why we mostly don't walk away.


----------



## Violinguy (Jun 17, 2019)

The thing about rideshare is, at the end of the day, it's still a service industry. You still have to be friendly and give good customer service. The people who argue with pax over stupid stuff are not going to succeed. I see it on the FB groups mostly. Every other post over there is about some pax that had tons of luggage and was pizzed that the driver didn't help. Or, a pax was on a conference call the entire trip and the driver couldn't play his/her music. 

There's not being taken advantage of, and there's understanding that the pax is the customer and you have to bend a little here and there.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Walmart doesn't destroy your car, rideshare does. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


I think that it just accelerates the wear and tear. Seems to me, a car with 200,000 miles will have pretty much the same wear regardless of whether it took 2 years or 10.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

RodB said:


> The biggest advantage with ride-sharing is not having a set schedule. You can get up in the morning drive a couple hours go back home then drive a couple hours in the evening. Or however you want to do it.
> 
> Driving long shifts is tiresome. If you break it up it doesn't really feel like work.
> 
> ...


RUBBISH.
Flexible schedule is an illusion.
If you have a mortgage, kids, family to look after, there is no flexibility.
You gotta be driving 8- hours to make ends met.
Flexibility is only applicablke if rideshare is your second gig, on the side, for loose change.
If you have a leased car, such as Maven or Splend, then they have you byt he balls, and you definitely have zero flexibility. The Lease on car needs to be paid, so do the other bills.



DieselkW said:


> I agree, except to point out that the angry, rude, and otherwise shitty people are not confined to retail. They order rides and then cancel. They tell you to make an illegal u-turn because it would save them a nickel and then they get pissy when you explain why you won't. They get in without a word, stare at the glowing screen in their hand, and then get out without a word. (I got two words for them :thumbup:.)
> 
> Most of my interactions are positive, I think due to the fact that I drive mornings, not nights.


I star the aholes and report them. Enough 1 stars and they will not get picked up, except by absolute desperados, and that wil be a trip in itself.


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I think that it just accelerates the wear and tear. Seems to me, a car with 200,000 miles will have pretty much the same wear regardless of whether it took 2 years or 10.


It amazes me how people act like this is a bad thing.

If you bought a brand new car for say $17,000, and drove it until it was toast, how much money have you made? NONE.

Even if you bought a brand new $17,000 car for rideshare (not advising it), by the time it his 200,000 miles, you should have made at least $60,000 which is enough to replace it several times over.

People act like "your getting paid for the depreciation of the car" as if it is a bad thing.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> a car with 200,000 miles will have pretty much the same wear regardless of whether it took 2 years or 10.


Yes and no.

Time isn't the factor, but the type of miles is relevant. U/L miles are tough on a car, because they're mostly stop and go traffic.

YMMV.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I really enjoy driving Uber. Seriously, why do you think I do 10-12 hr shifts so easily. It is fun and you have a lot of freedom. Thing is, I'm on holidays again because some clown hit me, and it will take 6 weeks to fix my ride. That kinda thing won't happen if you work somewhere else. As long as you are prepared for it though, you'll be alright. I doubt a lot of folks who do ride share start out well capitalized however.
> 
> Math wise though, and this "is" the problem, the revenue you can generate is "throttled" and once you hit the wall, you've hit the @@@@ing wall, and in my market that wall is set at $20 an hour before taxes, and before expenses. I generated $62K of revenue in driving 3,117 hours last year. Putting miles on my car doesn't matter, as I maintain it properly, and bought it to keep for a long while.
> 
> ...


You don't have a retirement account. You'll be broke on SSI when you hit 59 1/2.
Walmart does give paid days off. Uber if you don't drive, your don't earn.
Walmart has a career path and raises. Uber's history pay paying LESS is the only way they have to profitability.
Walmart has health insurance. Uber has nothing.
Walmart has education assistance. Uber has something.. not sure, but if you don't drive, you don't get it.

Both have crap customers.

Being able to 'set your own hours' is nice, but you really don't have any benefit OTHER that that.

So yeah, Walmart wins in pay and just about every other metric.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

You make fair points. But, there are other factors to consider. 

Walmart, gives paid sick days (Uber if you cant drive, you lose a day of earnings). 
Walmart does not put wear or tear on your car (or if you can bus or walk, zero car expenses) (and you can get employee discounts on tires and services at Walmart locations for car work). 
Walmart gives paid vacation and holidays. 
Walmart has a retirement plan (401k)
Walmart has health benefits (which if Uber is your only job, you would have to buy your own health insurance). 
Walmart may not be a glamorous, but there is actually room to grow and make decent money in a few years (no chance of raises for ridesharing, the opposite actually, in a few years we will likely be cut again, and eventually when automation takes over many driving states, cut even more so). 
Walmart pays overtime for hours over 40 hours. 
Walmart actually sides with their employees over the customers if a rude customer is in the wrong, they don't take anonymous reviews as fact. 

Uber is a great part time gig or retirement gig for supplemental income (especially if you have a low maintenance fuel efficient hybrid to increase profit). But, it is no replacement for a full-time job with benefits. 

I would never advise anyone to quit a fulltime job for Uber, there is too much risk, and very little security (you can be in an accident an unable to drive for weeks, or you can be deactivated based on Uber's whims.....)


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> It's also a bridge to no where. You're not going to be getting raises and advancement is none existent. You also can't get sick or collect any social safety nets. Rideshare is a day to day grind to nowhere. You will actually end up worse off in the long run.


I love when drivers has negative vibes to pass on to new drivers and salty dogs as myself. Well for starters nobody is holding a gun to your head and making you drive for any ride sharing company. You choose to be at a company that you consider is day by day grind to nowere! If this is the case, than why are you still driving for this company if your not happy at all??

Every company has its ups and downs and the grass is not always greener on the other side. I've been driving for uber for almost 3 years now, full time and I love my job alot. If you don't drive you don't make money, and yes this market is competitive but there's money to be made for everybody! If your not happy with driving for a ride share company why not delete your account and do something that makes you "Happy"!

keep driving and make that money!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> It's also a bridge to no where. You're not going to be getting raises and advancement is none existent. You also can't get sick or collect any social safety nets.


If you have a savings account and use it, you can take a sick day. Also, there is a massive social safety net called "medical bankruptcy".



NOXDriver said:


> Being able to 'set your own hours' is nice, but you really don't have any benefit OTHER that that.
> 
> So yeah, Walmart wins in pay and just about every other metric.


That is a HUGE benefit. The fact is, most hours I'm awake, I'm driving. But I can choose ANY hour I want to take off. And that is amazing.


----------



## Llib07 (Dec 17, 2018)

Gandler said:


> You make fair points. But, there are other factors to consider.
> 
> Walmart, gives paid sick days (Uber if you cant drive, you lose a day of earnings).
> Walmart does not put wear or tear on your car (or if you can bus or walk, zero car expenses) (and you can get employee discounts on tires and services at Walmart locations for car work).
> ...


And that's Walmart I assume one of the worst jobs out there, just shows how bad Rideshare is in comparison to other jobs.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Llib07 said:


> And that's Walmart I assume one of the worst jobs out there, just shows how bad Rideshare is in comparison to other jobs.


Don't me wrong. Rideshare has its perks if you have a full time job, or have another source of income and benefits.

But, if you do not, and rideshare is your only income, it is not good.

The flexibility make it great for people who work 9-5 to work evening surges and weekends for some quick cash. But there is no job security, no earnings guarantees, and no benefits, the cash you earn is all you earn, so that needs to cover all of your expenses, as well as benefits, retirement funds, etc.... Unless you Uber 12 hours a day 6 days a week, I fail to see how anyone can live making ridesharing their career.

If I lost my current job and had no great prospects in my area, I would probably work at Walmart in a heartbeat over Ubering full time.

Sure I see people saying "I make 100k+ a year" on here. Fine (if true), how much do you lose to taxes, how much do you pay for fuel, wear and tear etc... How much do you pay for a private family health plan? How much for family dental? How much for private long term disability insurance? How much do you pay for a managed retirement account? How many days a week do you have to work? In many cases you would be better off taking a 9-5 45k a year job with solid benefits over Ubering and making 100k in cash.... And remeber, next year may be half of that or zero?

Making 100k a year and paying close to 70k in taxes, insurance (private family is a massive expense, not to mention short and long term disability and everything else a private contractor should have), vehicle costs, retirement accounts, all while having no job security (or resume boosting experience or references, other than "Uber Dricer") is not a good deal at all.

There is no future or security in ridesharing. We can enjoy it while it lasts, but don't look to make it a lifelong career (it simply won't happen).

That is my warning, this is a great gig part time, but don't dream of quitting your job and going full time.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I think that it just accelerates the wear and tear. Seems to me, a car with 200,000 miles will have pretty much the same wear regardless of whether it took 2 years or 10.


Seems? Ok. Wrong. The breakdown of physical components is exaserbated by excessive conditions. But keep seeming there, bucko.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uberdise said:


> It amazes me how people act like this is a bad thing.
> 
> If you bought a brand new car for say $17,000, and drove it until it was toast, how much money have you made? NONE.
> 
> ...


If you're concerned about resale value, this job isn't very good.

By the way, most people do short trips in city traffic. This gig just concentrates those in a short time.

I think this is a good second job. The expenses you can deduct offsets your tax burden from the first.

If you do it full time, you have to work it full time. But if you do, and arent sloppy about it, you ought to be able to do a lot better than a warehouse job or a "walmart" job.

People remind me that wally offers benefits. Well, so does Starbucks. But they don't subsidize it for most employees.

The example i gave earlier, it costs about $300 a month for an individual health plan. At the rate they pay, less taxes and dues, you're talking a take home pay of maybe 900 a month, without paying for healthcare.

Its less and less attractive each scenario i think of.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Gandler said:


> Don't me wrong. Rideshare has its perks if you have a full time job, or have another source of income and benefits.
> 
> But, if you do not, and rideshare is your only income, it is not good.
> 
> ...


Well this job is not for everyone as I like how you analyze the matrix of how uber would or would not benefit anybody doing this full time for the long haul!

I disagree with your options regarding this not being a full time job as you stated for anybody!

This may be true for your situation but I do Uber Full Time and yes I never looked back since. I've been doing Uber for nearly 3 years now "Full Time" and not once have I said to myself, I can't make a living doing what I love doing! 
Have I personally made Uber a lifelong career, I must say "Dang Right I Did"!

If you don't drive you don't make "MONEY"!
There is money to be made and if your not a "Hustler" than this job is not for you! Only the strong " Survive "! You are your own person and if you choose to have a full time job and make this ride sharing job your extra money making job, than do so by all means necessary!

But don't post negativity because your not doing something right to begin with in order to make this your "Full Time " job, but criticism on people that do this as myself "Full Time"....and I love my job!

Hope this helps out all the new drivers and drivers that makes Uber a "Full Time" gig as myself!

Treat people the way you want to be treated!

Keep driving and make that money! ?


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Better pray you never get in an accident doing rideshare. Uber insurance doesn't cover injury to the driver, nor damage to your vehicle.
One accident can wipe you out financially for years. If you are injured good luck paying the medical bills.

Your personal car insurance wont cover you, and commercial insurance is cost prohibitive.
If you do get commercial insurance that covers rideshare, half your paycheck will be going to pay for it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Seems? Ok. Wrong. The breakdown of physical components is exaserbated by excessive conditions. But keep seeming there, bucko.


The conditions are the same for the soccer mom as they are for us. Same streets. Same use. Her car might last longer, but not if she did all the same driving in as short a span.

There are actually benefits to keeping the car running as long as we do every day. Components are not subject to rapid heating and cooling as often. Oil actually breaks down sooner under those conditions. Someone running errands will see moisture accumulate in exhaust because their car never gets run long enough to burn it off.

Moisture that condenses in hydraulic systems, like power steering, brakes, or in transmissions and differentials don't get boiled off.

And all of these systems suffer wear when started cold, because cold oils and fluids don't lubricate as well, and seals breakdown faster.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> bucko.


Do people really use that? I mean, besides the Fonze?


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

getawaycar said:


> Better pray you never get in an accident doing rideshare. Uber insurance doesn't cover injury to the driver, nor damage to your vehicle.
> One accident can wipe you out financially for years. If you are injured good luck paying the medical bills.
> 
> Your personal car insurance wont cover you, and commercial insurance is cost prohibitive.
> If you do get commercial insurance that covers rideshare, half your paycheck will be going to pay for it.


Please research your information before posting false information regarding Uber insurance while on line!

Uber uses James Rivers Insurance that requires the driver to come up with a $1,000 deductible!

All drivers that read this post should already be aware of how uber accidents are handled if not please take time to look into to.

What this person is saying is not accurate at all.

Hope this help out other riders.

Keep driving and making money!


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> Well this job is not for everyone as I like how you analyze the matrix of how uber would or would not benefit anybody doing this full time for the long haul!
> 
> I disagree with your options regarding this not being a full time job as you stated for anybody!
> 
> ...


I am not trying to be negative, I am trying to be fair and warn those (because even at my office I hear people say, "I make more in one weekend Ubering than all week here", and consider going fulltime Uber, and on here I see many posts asking about it).

Here is a breakdown for a self-employed individual, let us assume they make 100k in revenue a year to make it easy.

Depending on where you live expect to pay 20-35% of that in income taxes (Federal Income Tax, State Income Tax, Local/City Income Tax), so let us take the average and say 25k.

Then you have health insurance. A low end plan costs about 13k (and that is not a very good plan at all and I rounded down), but lets say 13k.

Then dental insurance and vision insurance (about 850 average for low end plans). So lets say 850.

Then you have to pay short term and long term disability, about 3K a year (for a 100k salary), so lets say 3k.

Then you have commercial auto insurance (which you should have if this is your only income and you are self-employed), the low end is about 2500 a year. So lets say 2.5k.

Then you have fuel and wear/tear/maint. This is hard to come to an average, because vehicles vary and miles vary, but lets take a low end average on a standard sedan (if you have an SUV or truck this would be far higher, so would insurance), and say about 3k a year if you drive 20-30k miles a year.

All of the above is just the cost of being self-employed (no personal bills or expenses). So 47k a year in expenses (that is rounded down and assuming low end plans and tax bracket, it could be far more for some....) (I did not include annual vehicle registration because that varies widely by state, but that could be any where from a couple hundred to a couple thousand dollars depending on how many rideshare cars you have). And, if you are self-employed and do not have all of the above insurances you are putting yourself at a high risk.

So that leaves you about 50K a year of profits. So making 100K is really making 50K net (again that is assuming you take the lowest options on insurance, have an ideal tax bracket, and don't have above average vehicles, and don't have any unexpected expenses, major accidents, expensive repairs, etc.....).

And, that does not factor in number of online hours dedicated to making that 100K. 
So for 50K a year (working more than 40 hours a week most likely) and no job security, is it worth it?

(And bear in mind the national average revenue for full-time rideshare Drivers is not 100K, even if NYC it is only 90K, and that number is believed to be inflated by Uber, most of the country, it is far lower).

Again, I am not trying to attack anyone, I respect everyone who makes an honest living, but you need to be careful about information that you put out, before people make potentially life changing choices.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Gandler said:


> I am not trying to be negative, I am trying to be fair and warn those (because even at my office I hear people say, "I make more in one weekend Ubering than all week here", and consider going fulltime Uber, and on here I see many posts asking about it).
> 
> Here is a breakdown for a self-employed individual, let us assume they make 100k in revenue a year to make it easy.
> 
> ...


As I entertained your first posting, I'll put this in one perspective shall we:

Everybody that drives for any ride sharing company is doing this for some reason or another.

I'm not here to analyze all the factor as you mentioned very clearly but to inform you that what you are formulating is not what every other drivers are going through. 
This forum is put in place to talk about different types of issues and discuss them about the ridesharing company to make it better for "Us" as a whole! What your feeling does not always reflect what others on here are going through!

That being said.... Please post actually facts not assumptions!!!!

Keep driving and make that money!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> If you have a savings account and use it, you can take a sick day. Also, there is a massive social safety net called "medical bankruptcy".
> 
> 
> That is a HUGE benefit. The fact is, most hours I'm awake, I'm driving. But I can choose ANY hour I want to take off. And that is amazing.


At $9 an hr profit no one in rideshare has a savings account lol. Bankruptcy is not an option it's an ultimatum that lies on the backs of the middle class. 
When you're an employee the corporations pays into social safety nets, but companies like U/L not only treat their drivers as an afterthought they ultimately are a drain on society. Lyft alone costs the nation 10 billion a year in missed income and other communal costs.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> At $9 an hr profit no one in rideshare has a savings account lol. Bankruptcy is not an option it's an ultimatum that lies on the backs of the middle class.
> When you're an employee the corporations pays into social safety nets, but companies like U/L not only treat their drivers as an afterthought they ultimately are a drain on society. Lyft alone costs the nation 10 billion a year in missed income and other communal costs.


Well I can see you just started driving for uber this year.

If your not happy driving for a ridesharing company than why not delete your account and find another job that you would be happen in doing.

Your given negativity to a job that you choose to do but for some odd reason it's not what you expected it to be.

Grass is not allways greener on the other side!

Keep driving and making that money.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> Well I can see you just started driving for uber this year.
> 
> If your not happy driving for a ridesharing company than why not delete your account and find another job that you would be happen in doing.
> 
> ...


I started in 2012 and stopped in late 2018. Now I advocate in my spare time. We get reports of 2-3 suicides a day from rideshare drivers. 
Rideshare is the worst it's ever been. Machine learning has reached a point where it's literal brainwashing and mind control. With the new PPZ with lyft it's triggering addicts and addictive personalities. The rest are playing a dangerous game. The average human doesn't understand how they are being manipulated and mentally broken down. 
I am telling you, you're in danger. Everyone is. 
Ps. Sorry for the atrocious sentences and grammatical errors, I'm at work and doing this while juggling.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

AngelAdams said:


> I started in 2012 and stopped in late 2018. Now I advocate in my spare time. We get reports of 2-3 suicides a day from rideshare drivers.
> Rideshare is the worst it's ever been. Machine learning has reached a point where it's literal brainwashing and mind control. With the new PPZ with lyft it's triggering addicts and addictive personalities. The rest are playing a dangerous game. The average human doesn't understand how they are being manipulated and mentally broken down.
> I am telling you, you're in danger. Everyone is.
> Ps. Sorry for the atrocious sentences and grammatical errors, I'm at work and doing this while juggling.


Well that explains everything!

If your an advocate as you stated to me... This forum is for drivers not a critic as you just mention you are.

Please do not follow angeladams which is given inaccurate information because she's now an advocate!

You have been blocked by myself and hopefully others on this forum!


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> Well I can see you just started driving for uber this year.
> 
> If your not happy driving for a ridesharing company than why not delete your account and find another job that you would be happen in doing.
> 
> ...





Hustlin2Long said:


> Well that explains everything!
> 
> If your an advocate as you stated to me... This forum is for drivers not a critic as you just mention you are.
> 
> ...


a I'm Male, b, I know more about the inner workings of rideshare than you can ever comprehend. 
And C, umm do you know the definition of the word advocate? I'm on your side. 
Actually, you belong in ride share. As you were.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I really don't understand how regular companies can keep their employees when you can work in the gig economy. Regular jobs are so terrible. But then, I describe my gig economy life to other people and they look at me like I'm an alien.
> 
> I think what it comes down to is a difference in personality. I find the lack of control and supervision liberating. I am not bothered by low pay because I am a low-maintenance person. I'm not bothered by the high risks because I'm self-insured against it. Thus the gig economy is good for me.
> 
> ...


I'm kind of greedy, I want it all.
Low stress, flexibility, high pay.

I settled for a little stress, flexibility and decent pay (for SF anyways and no degree).

Regular jobs aren't so bad if you know where to look, much like I suppose, rideshare and where to pick up the fares.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm kind of greedy, I want it all.
> Low stress, flexibility, high pay.
> 
> I settled for a little stress, flexibility and decent pay (for SF anyways and no degree).
> ...


Don't we all want it all lol


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm kind of greedy, I want it all.
> Low stress, flexibility, high pay.
> 
> I settled for a little stress, flexibility and decent pay (for SF anyways and no degree).
> ...


The biggest problem with the "gig" economy is there is no growth potential and/or a future.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> At $9 an hr profit no one in rideshare has a savings account lol. Bankruptcy is not an option it's an ultimatum that lies on the backs of the middle class.


Full time Uber driver here. $30K in the bank. I've had $10K in my bank even in the early days of working my first job which paid less than Uber. Savings accounts are made by saving money. If you make less, you just have to save longer.

I don't see the problem with bankruptcy. It seems pretty sweet to me. You run out of money and can't pay your bills? No problem! You get to start over with a fresh start without any real consequences. Many times you even get to keep assets like your home, car, and in my state even a firearm. You can't really get a loan, but you can buy an Uber capable car for only a few grand. Even if they take your Uber car, which they probably won't, work at McD for a couple of months and buy a new Uber car. I know a guy who declared medical bankruptcy and the year afterwards he was touring Europe with his fiance.

I don't have health insurance, but I don't worry about it because I know the hospitals will still treat me and I too could probably go on vacation and tour Europe the next year if I really wanted to.



> When you're an employee the corporations pays into social safety nets


I would rather get a pay increase than know that money that could have been used to pay me is being used to cover the unemployment benefits of my lame coworkers who get themselves fired and are too lazy to work in the gig economy.



AngelAdams said:


> The biggest problem with the "gig" economy is there is no growth potential and/or a future.


What are you trying to "grow" into? Middle management? It's not all it's cracked up to be. I know lots of unhappy people in middle management. I know unhappy people in upper management. No future? Maybe it's just the apex. Grass is not always greener on the other side. Live for today, not tomorrow, because tomorrow may never come.

If you do live to tomorrow you will be older and more worn out tomorrow. Today is a better day to live than tomorrow. Retirement sounds like the sentence you are cast when you are too old to enjoy life anymore. I fail to understand why people save and then later squander vast sums of money to perpetuate the end of life stage.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Full time Uber driver here. $30K in the bank. I've had $10K in my bank even in the early days of working my first job which paid less than Uber. Savings accounts are made by saving money. If you make less, you just have to save longer.
> 
> I don't see the problem with bankruptcy. It seems pretty sweet to me. You run out of money and can't pay your bills? No problem! You get to start over with a fresh start without any real consequences. Many times you even get to keep assets like your home, car, and in my state even a firearm. You can't really get a loan, but you can buy an Uber capable car for only a few grand. Even if they take your Uber car, which they probably won't, work at McD for a couple of months and buy a new Uber car. I know a guy who declared medical bankruptcy and the year afterwards he was touring Europe with his fiance.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. I'd rather keep government out. But unfortunately without rules and regulations imposed by the state NO and I mean NO corporation is going to do anything but maximize its bottom line, they will steal, borrow, or kill to achieve the objective. That by design is a corporation. We've had unchecked capitalism in this country since the late 70s and all its done is corrupt our government even more and turn our democratic, capitalistic, socialist country into a fascist corporatism. 
We all have to contribute to ensure that if one day we're the one needing assistance, help is there. 
Lyft alone costs our government (us, you and I) 10 billion dollars a year in lost revenue and corporate welfare. 
In a perfect world U/L and all the other billion dollar corporation would do the right thing and ensure their employees are taken care of. But we all know that's not reality. 
You can't ask cancer to stop killing and you don't fight a virus by multiplying it. 
So in this case government has to step in, our job is cleaning house and removing corporate and special interest influencing on our governing. 
Ooh a squirrel.



Trafficat said:


> Full time Uber driver here. $30K in the bank. I've had $10K in my bank even in the early days of working my first job which paid less than Uber. Savings accounts are made by saving money. If you make less, you just have to save longer.
> 
> I don't see the problem with bankruptcy. It seems pretty sweet to me. You run out of money and can't pay your bills? No problem! You get to start over with a fresh start without any real consequences. Many times you even get to keep assets like your home, car, and in my state even a firearm. You can't really get a loan, but you can buy an Uber capable car for only a few grand. Even if they take your Uber car, which they probably won't, work at McD for a couple of months and buy a new Uber car. I know a guy who declared medical bankruptcy and the year afterwards he was touring Europe with his fiance.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately tomorrow comes for most. That's when you wake up at 60 and realize you have nothing.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> Lyft alone costs our government (us, you and I) 10 billion dollars a year in lost revenue and corporate welfare.


I don't doubt it. I agree, the system we live in is quite fascist, and quite socialist. Corporate welfare is very popular, as is standard welfare. The government doesn't just subsidize Lyft though. It also heavily subsidizes drivers through the standard mileage deduction and even wages wars to keep the cost of the petroleum in our cars down.



> So in this case government has to step in, our job is cleaning house and removing corporate and special interest influencing on our governing.


What I know is that right now I get paid a good amount from Uber and Lyft. Anti-Jitney cab laws designed to increase pay for cab drivers (or more likely to protect the cab company, and now Uber/Lyft profits) are what prevents us all from working our own Jitney services which would allow us to keep the whole fare from our private clients.

And I know that when the government steps in, they will ruin opportunities and make everything worse just like they always do. That government of yours that you are complaining is too fascist? Well, they sure don't care to support small business owners or independent contractors. Convoluted labor law is often supported by giant corporations because they know it will keep their competition out and form barriers to entry for the little guys. At the end of the day, the politicians will be helping their buddies, the corporate executives that fund their campaigns. Anything done in the name of the drivers will most likely harm drivers.



AngelAdams said:


> Unfortunately tomorrow comes for most. That's when you wake up at 60 and realize you have nothing.


I hope that at 60, I can wake up and still have enough vitality to drive a cab or do some other job. If not, I'm not sure what a few saved paltry pesos are going to do for quality of life. Most likely, even with no money, the social safety net will provide you 3 squares a day and a roof over your head. If the quality of life becomes too bad, there is always the option not to live any longer too.

I took a lady to her chemotherapy on Uberassist. She lives in an expensive house, pays for expensive Uber rides, and uses expensive meds... But she told me she gets too exhausted to walk half way across her living room without taking a break and her husband has no memory because of Alzheimers. Do I really want to save my money for THAT existence?

Take an identical person with no money and no retirement. Maybe they die from cancer a little early. Maybe they have no house and live in a group home, or become homeless a few years before that when they became unable to work. Sounds fair enough. It all comes down to how much do you want to sacrifice today to prop up a few bad years down the road?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Full time Uber driver here. $30K in the bank. I've had $10K in my bank even in the early days of working my first job which paid less than Uber. Savings accounts are made by saving money. If you make less, you just have to save longer.
> 
> I don't see the problem with bankruptcy. It seems pretty sweet to me. You run out of money and can't pay your bills? No problem! You get to start over with a fresh start without any real consequences. Many times you even get to keep assets like your home, car, and in my state even a firearm. You can't really get a loan, but you can buy an Uber capable car for only a few grand. Even if they take your Uber car, which they probably won't, work at McD for a couple of months and buy a new Uber car. I know a guy who declared medical bankruptcy and the year afterwards he was touring Europe with his fiance.
> 
> ...


I think parts of this is sarcasm and parts real?

I definitely make time to travel between work and school (both full time).

But I don't trust that the government will get me when I'm sick-maybe a bit, but certainly not good enough to live if I'm not old (not old enough yet) or young (not under 18).

I do think there's a lot you can't enjoy as well when you're old (particularly with traveling-I'm not even that old yet but my body sure is feeling it. I hated flying this weekend).

But I also don't think 30k is going to be enough in savings but I don't know your whole scenario. So perhaps you have a house paid up, a large 401k, or some rich relative that is going to leave it all to you..,

But even if you live in the lowest cost of living in United States, 30k isn't going to last long by itself. Older you get the more health issues you're going to run into.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I don't doubt it. I agree, the system we live in is quite fascist, and quite socialist. Corporate welfare is very popular, as is standard welfare. The government doesn't just subsidize Lyft though. It also heavily subsidizes drivers through the standard mileage deduction and even wages wars to keep the cost of the petroleum in our cars down.
> 
> What I know is that right now I get paid a good amount from Uber and Lyft. Anti-Jitney cab laws designed to increase pay for cab drivers (or more likely to protect the cab company, and now Uber/Lyft profits) are what prevents us all from working our own Jitney services which would allow us to keep the whole fare from our private clients.
> 
> ...


Yet, she still lives in an expensive house. My grandma lived in a one bedroom apartment and was active until 88. She had government assistance, covered maybe a third of her expenses. Thank god she had Medicare or else we would all been bankrupt.

When she died being an immigrant didn't leave anything but debt. When I die I want to be able to leave something for my kids.

I'm a huge supporter of small business, (having owned a couple) I personally think we need to go back. But we can't. Small business doesn't give me the iPhone I love, or the Tesla I drive. 
We live in a giant corporation. And that corporation is only governed by image. Being a powerful entity and living in the age of machine learning, corporations have ALL the power. We just have to ensure it doesn't infringe on our liberties. 
America is unique in the way of its destiny. If we don't rise up and correct course we are all doomed. 
You think it's bad now, wait until the water rises and we have 400 million people banging on our doors.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I think parts of this is sarcasm and parts real?
> 
> I definitely make time to travel between work and school (both full time).
> 
> ...


30k is two nights in a hospital. And since you have the 30k you won't get a break. Lol unless you stash that 30 k in unmarked bills somewhere, medical expenses will haunt you forever. 
Being Armenian and living in LA I can say 30k is jack shit. A crack house is 600,000k. Not even enough for a down payment on a crack shack.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

$30K doesn't seem like a lot but that's like 3 UberXL cars or 10 UberX cars worth. Also, you can get rent at a lot of places in America for only a few hundred a month. Not in San Francisco. I can eat on $10 per day. $30K means I can take 3 or 4 years off without even working if I wanted to. Realistically, for me, a lot longer. I find living in a car good enough.

Medical expenses might be another story. But I'm in good health for now. When the day comes that I am not in good health, I agree that $30-40K won't go far. There are pills that cost that much each. Which also illustrates why it is pointless to save money long term. Having enough to replace my Uber car seems like a good amount. Anything more than that seems excessive and likely to just be drained away anyway. No matter how much money you save, when you get put on those pills your days of luxury are basically done for. But it doesn't even matter, because even if the pills were free, your life, or at least one worth living, probably isn't much longer anyway.



AngelAdams said:


> You think it's bad now, wait until the water rises and we have 400 million people banging on our doors.
> shack.


That's why I keep a year supply of food and a bunch of ammo to defend it. I know, I'm losing that when I declare medical bankruptcy, but as long as my health holds out I'm self insured against it so long as the government doesn't come to confiscate the food from the Kulaks.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I don't doubt it. I agree, the system we live in is quite fascist, and quite socialist. Corporate welfare is very popular, as is standard welfare. The government doesn't just subsidize Lyft though. It also heavily subsidizes drivers through the standard mileage deduction and even wages wars to keep the cost of the petroleum in our cars down.
> 
> What I know is that right now I get paid a good amount from Uber and Lyft. Anti-Jitney cab laws designed to increase pay for cab drivers (or more likely to protect the cab company, and now Uber/Lyft profits) are what prevents us all from working our own Jitney services which would allow us to keep the whole fare from our private clients.
> 
> ...


For most those few bad years start in the prime of their lives, being a full time driver cuts your life experience by 20 years minimum. Not to mention your odds of suffering a deadly trauma goes up ten fold. 
Drivers consume 28 times the pollutants the average citizen consumes. And driving in general is the most dangerous activity an average human can do. 
So you're basically smoking two packs a day and playing chicken with your life.



Trafficat said:


> $30K doesn't seem like a lot but that's like 3 UberXL cars or 10 UberX cars worth. Also, you can get rent at a lot of places in America for only a few hundred a month. Not in San Francisco. I can eat on $10 per day. $30K means I can take 3 or 4 years off without even working if I wanted to. Realistically, for me, a lot longer. I find living in a car good enough.
> 
> Medical expenses might be another story. But I'm in good health for now. When the day comes that I am not in good health, I agree that $30-40K won't go far. There are pills that cost that much each. Which also illustrates why it is pointless to save money long term. Having enough to replace my Uber car seems like a good amount. Anything more than that seems excessive and likely to just be drained away anyway. No matter how much money you save, when you get put on those pills your days of luxury are basically done for. But it doesn't even matter, because even if the pills were free, your life, or at least one worth living, probably isn't much longer anyway.
> 
> ...


That's also a myth. Foods not going to be the problem, access to water will be. 
And I'd much rather live in a world where we work and help each other than ensuring my survival while the world burns. 
I guess I have more empathy, having seen how humans are treated and volunteering to orphanages abroad showed me what life is about. Ever since learning that 16,000 children die a day from HUNGER, nothing tastes good anymore. Having learned that we throw away more food because of image than it would take to feed the world makes me angry. And having learned that I am no exception and that it's coming for me and mine makes me afraid.

We need to amend the constitution. We need to kick money out of politics. We need to take back our government and our constitution. 
Enough is enough. 
But unfortunately we're out of time. It's don't have kids and **** over everyone in your path kind of world.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AngelAdams said:


> For most those few bad years start in the prime of their lives, being a full time driver cuts your life experience by 20 years minimum. Not to mention your odds of suffering a deadly trauma goes up ten fold.
> Drivers consume 28 times the pollutants the average citizen consumes. And driving in general is the most dangerous activity an average human can do.
> So you're basically smoking two packs a day and playing chicken with your life.
> 
> ...


It's actually not quite like that. I think, or maybe I'm more optimistic and some may say even more foolish.

Imho, people need a rude awakening-and if they had that, maybe they'll start to value their time more and also demand for a bigger slice of the pie.

The hardest thing for me to mentally get over is.. being paid $$$ to do stuff that isn't imho...that difficult. Then I see someone who genuinely believes s/he isn't being paid enough. Hell, some of the people I work with thinks-I'm not being paid enough (they obviously don't see me in my office playing candy crush and typing away on UP).

But that's what our world has come to. Where there is this gap between what's asked of, and what's being paid. And you know what? It's the masses that are accepting of the lower wages until they find out someone else is being paid more then they and they're working the same position!

If you don't earn enough, you don't get $$ to pay for the basics of shelter-food-utilities-and saving for retirement. Retirement as in, not globe trotting (though I do know of folks who do this, by association with the actual rich), but not having to work but having enough for the everyday basics-if your home is paid off then for the taxes, the utilities, the upkeep (knockonwood), food, and a little spending money for holidays and birthdays.

Nothing fancy...

But the fact that most folks in America doesn't have 2k in their savings even... that's scary.

It tells me that Americans are either/or/combination of:

1. Not getting paid enough
2. Squandering their pay
3. Not planning enough for the years ahead

How anyone in the world would expect to flood the market with $1000 plus phones and do it on a yearly basis (to be sustainable) when the incomes paid doesn't support it (hello minimum wage!) is beyond me.

Of course this leads to people doing financing of phones... because who can drop $1k on a phone easily and even if they had $1k, they rather pay bit by bit over time then to see the money go out all at once.

We are building products and charging a price that is not sustainable when you think about the pay of the masses and the buying power of the masses. The same masses that "surprised" everyone by going trump.

This is also why Uber isn't sustainable in the long run.

Anyone who has two cents can see that most Americans take 1-2 vacation a year if even. They don't Uber on a daily basis. Where are you going to find people who can afford to pay $5-20 one way, every day or heck even every other day.

That pool of people is very small I assure you. Same pool of people who can afford to pay $6k for an apartment on Beale street downtown SF with two small bedrooms (think barely fits a queen bed).

Btw I'm into capitalism not socialism and I think Andrew yang is the Asian sound bite of trump (ok maybe more like Bernie with a lot of talk) with his 1k for everyone over 18 and he will do so by cutting funds from current welfare programs and also adding a 10% tariff. Just broad statement not details of course but really he just wants to get the free publicity and the votes of those who won't question how but just say yah! That's how it should be!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> That's also a myth. Foods not going to be the problem, access to water will be.
> And I'd much rather live in a world where we work and help each other than ensuring my survival while the world burns.


Food access won't be a problem? Have you seen what is happening in Venezuela right now?

I've also got a month of water stored and know where a nearby water spring can be located in the middle of the desert. I will eventually have a year supply of water stored if everything keeps going my way.

If everyone did as I did, and stocked up on provisions, that would dramatically cut down on the suffering if a breakdown of society occurred. Expecting help from the government is foolish. You should prepare to ensure your survival. You can't help others if you can't help yourself. I have enough food not only for myself but for a few other people as well. I obviously can't feed 400 people so I'm defending my stash. Not my fault that others are not willing to do anything to prepare for bad situations other than try to use the government to redistribute wealth around. If the electrical grid goes down... solar flare, EMP attack, etc.. The government won't be feeding the masses when that happens... today's well paid cops probably didn't stock up either. Their only asset will be their issued firearm, and they will likely be highway robbers and maybe cannibals.



> I guess I have more empathy, having seen how humans are treated and volunteering to orphanages abroad showed me what life is about. Ever since learning that 16,000 children die a day from HUNGER, nothing tastes good anymore. Having learned that we throw away more food because of image than it would take to feed the world makes me angry. And having learned that I am no exception and that it's coming for me and mine makes me afraid.


 But not afraid enough to store any provisions in case of famine, apparently.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's actually not quite like that. I think, or maybe I'm more optimistic and some may say even more foolish.
> 
> Imho, people need a rude awakening-and if they had that, maybe they'll start to value their time more and also demand for a bigger slice of the pie.
> 
> ...


Totally. I personally can speak of what I know. I was in the wireless industry for 4 years. Everything you've said goes back to corporate greed. It was corporations that programmed people to keep income a taboo subject. If we were transparent we would see that we're mostly underpaid. I spent 6 months in Russia and they have the same mentality but theirs was imposed on them by dictators. They could by dying, but outside they don't show it. 
Cell phones used to be a fare business. The contracts ensured the carriers would collect on the initial investment. Then T-Mobile cane along and divided up the cost of the phone and the service. In 2010 the objective was $45 per month per line revenue. Now it's $50 per line minus cost of equipment. 
So basically T-Mobile convinced people that if you buy the phone separate from the plan you would save, then took the concept and doubled their profits. At the same time cut out the commissioned workers. So they cut their overhead into a third and doubled their profits. So because of T-Mobile wireless service is 75% more expensive NOW in the long run. 
Uber/Lyft did the same with transportation. Because we all have to drive doesn't mean we all should drive. Having been a professional driver with almost 9,000 hours under my belt I can truly say 90% of all rideshare drivers have no business being behind a wheel, let alone charge people money for it. 
That's how corporate fascism works, it creeps up on you. It massages your ego until like you said the average American can't afford an unexpected $400 expense. You were being generous. 
In fact if you have no debt and $20 cash, you are richer than 25% of Americans.

I get your point, even though we can't go back as far as humanities survival, but we can do our best to ensure that a moniker of financial equality still exists.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AngelAdams said:


> I get your point, even though we can't go back as far as humanities survival, but we can do our best to ensure that a moniker of financial equality still exists.


And this is with a bit of governing (the correct kind not the corrupt kind) and educating people. You can only do so much. There are fools and then there are fools. The former are those who believe that they can just sit around and earn $$$$ doing "hard" work when they're not-it's what gives millennials and the youngins after them a bad rap. The latter being those who work like a hamster in a wheel, never seeing a pay increase beyond the 1-2%.

Giving people exposure to opportunities, access to resources-evens the playing field. What they want to or not want to do, is up to them.

I'm talking about the big corporations who are so against being taxed because they don't know where the money is going (fair point)-they should donate $$ to build centers where the youths of all classes but particularly those underprivileged (commingling is the best way to defeat stereotypes and racism/classism) can have access to technology and learn how to code among other things.

Whether they want to continue on is up to them. But I bet most would.

And by doing so, they're flooding the market with more engineers which means that they'll not only look good in the community (pr) but they'll also have a bigger pool to draw from.

Bigger pool means less crazy of a salary disparity between those who work in tech and those who don't. And heck, instead of having two people do the work of 10, let's hire those ten and reenforce the work life balance... this way the blood pressures and stress and unhealthy habits are minimized and it won't be as taxing to them when it comes to heath coverage... there's a ripple effect that's happens when you have corporations giving back to the community.

It's been done before but through the economic meltdown no one really picked it up again.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Food access won't be a problem? Have you seen what is happening in Venezuela right now?
> 
> I've also got a month of water stored and know where a nearby water spring can be located in the middle of the desert. I will eventually have a year supply of water stored if everything keeps going my way.
> 
> ...


I have a commercial water filtration system, my neighbors are ex marines and my entire social network consists of ex navy, I have a small garden out back a few citrus trees and access to ground water. I go shooting Atleast once a month to keep my tunnel vision at bay so I can own a gun. I don't have an arsenal but most of my brothers do. I am prepared for famin and drought. Aside from that I understand that it's not sustainable. In order for everyone to live as I do there would have to be 4 planets of resources. 
At the same time I know that it's possible for everyone to live a comfortable lifestyles in a sustainable way. But in order for that to happen we would lost greed. Greed being a major driving factor of society I don't see humanity giving that up. So if the apocalypse comes I would rather die than live in a cave for a a few years until some idiot nukes us. I don't care how many cans of food you have or how big your bunker is, no ones surviving nuclear winter. 
So I have to get to work, but I'll leave you with this. Turn off Fox News and meet your neighbors. Get involved in your community and give as much time as you can to others. You'll be surprised how fulfilled you'll feel. 
And as that hippy lady said "fight them with love. " I'll add community.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> I get your point, even though we can't go back as far as humanities survival, but we can do our best to ensure that a moniker of financial equality still exists.


Financial equality still exists? It has never existed except in communist propaganda, yet you never see the family of the general secretary starving.

I am all for everyone being able to afford to eat... but financial equality is terrifying.

I am richer than most people because I don't spend my money like water and because I work 90 hours a week. When you punish those who generate wealth, they generate less wealth. This is true for the biggest businesses or even the smallest, like a rideshare driver. The day you tell me I have to make the same amount as anyone else is the day I start doing the bare minimum.


----------



## Beware (Jul 22, 2019)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.
> But I realized the other day just how much less stress I have driving for Uber over the 6 years I spent in retail.
> I've taken the time to rank them.
> ...


Make sure you factor in the normal wear and tear cost of your vehicle - .58. I hate to tell you but your not making money.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And this is with a bit of governing (the correct kind not the corrupt kind) and educating people. You can only do so much. There are fools and then there are fools. The former are those who believe that they can just sit around and earn $$$$ doing "hard" work when they're not-it's what gives millennials and the youngins after them a bad rap. The latter being those who work like a hamster in a wheel, never seeing a pay increase beyond the 1-2%.
> 
> Giving people exposure to opportunities, access to resources-evens the playing field. What they want to or not want to do, is up to them.
> 
> ...


I fully believe corporations are the key, if we take our government back and have it work for the people, we can use industry to better lives and environment. But unfortunately humanity stands no chance* due to the hive mind. *even the victim can't comprehend that they're the victim. So they all just blame the Mexicans.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

AngelAdams said:


> So I have to get to work, but I'll leave you with this. Turn off Fox News


 I don't watch TV, thankfully.



AngelAdams said:


> I have a commercial water filtration system, my neighbors are ex marines and my entire social network consists of ex navy, I have a small garden out back a few citrus trees and access to ground water. I go shooting Atleast once a month to keep my tunnel vision at bay so I can own a gun. I don't have an arsenal but most of my brothers do. I am prepared for famin and drought. Aside from that I understand that it's not sustainable. In order for everyone to live as I do there would have to be 4 planets of resources.


Very good. Food storage goes a long way for the masses, assuming shortages are only temporary.



> So if the apocalypse comes I would rather die than live in a cave for a a few years until some idiot nukes us. I don't care how many cans of food you have or how big your bunker is, no ones surviving nuclear winter.


Nuclear winter has been greatly exaggerated by anti-nuke political activist scientists in my opinion. The models they use to extrapolate their data assume every nuke detonated is generating a firestorm like Hiroshima, but even Nagasaki did not firestorm.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Financial equality still exists? It has never existed except in communist propaganda, yet you never see the family of the general secretary starving.
> 
> I am all for everyone being able to afford to eat... but financial equality is terrifying.
> 
> I am richer than most people because I don't spend my money like water and because I work 90 hours a week. When you punish those who generate wealth, they generate less wealth. This is true for the biggest businesses or even the smallest, like a rideshare driver. The day you tell me I have to make the same amount as anyone else is the day I start doing the bare minimum.


Americans are 100% more productive today in labor than they have ever been. At the same time a cashier in the late 60s made what equates to $75 an hr now. 
Lower the overhead and increase profits. If you don't do that you don't survive as a company. Or so we've been told. DEBT is key here. It's the key to Impoverishing a nation and nationalizing slave labor. 
Gotta go, bartending a poker party tonight. Here's to greed and capitalism to flood wallet tonight.



Trafficat said:


> I don't watch TV, thankfully.
> 
> Very good. Food storage goes a long way for the masses, assuming shortages are only temporary.
> 
> Nuclear winter has been greatly exaggerated by anti-nuke political activist scientists in my opinion. The models they use to extrapolate their data assume every nuke detonated is generating a firestorm like Hiroshima, but even Nagasaki did not firestorm.


I don't know bro, my entire country of Armenia has thyroid issues including my mom and sister. And we were pretty far away from Chernobyl. I don't **** with shit I can't see. And radiation or any sorts (fun fact, lol. Rideshare drivers are exposed to 28x the radiation vs ordinary citizens.) 
You don't have to watch Fox News to gets its propaganda. 
Great show on showtime 'The Loudest Voice' and another on HBO 'Years and Years' highly recommend it!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Yulli Yung said:


> It is really nice reading a positive post for a change rather than those who do nothing but complain. Thanks for your post.


There's nothing positive about driving for uber/lyft. You want positive experiences, go be an engineer at Google; you're in the wrong field.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> As I entertained your first posting, I'll put this in one perspective shall we:
> 
> Everybody that drives for any ride sharing company is doing this for some reason or another.
> 
> ...


What did I post that was not a fact? 
I used pretty common averages (rounding down). Obviously there are deviations on individuals based on vehicles and other factors.

Again, this is not an attack, but an evaluation. 
For rideshare fulltime (with no other source of income or benifits), you have to make over 100k revenue a year to make those expenses worth it in most cities.

I agree this forum is for rideshare tips and discussions which is why it is important to put things in perspective.

I agree that things do need to be better for the community (the per minute and per mile rate is sadly low right now...) There are many reforms to be made. But, bashing my post as false when I am simply showing the costs incurred by a fulltime rideshare driver is not a fair rebuttle...


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Gandler said:


> What did I post that was not a fact?
> I used pretty common averages (rounding down). Obviously there are deviations on individuals based on vehicles and other factors.
> 
> Again, this is not an attack, but an evaluation.
> ...


As you do your own assetment based on your situation regarding what a full time driver had to make, it's my conclusion that you have no idea what you are talking about. Therefore.... If you are not happy driving for the ride hailing company, than by all means delete your account and find a job that fits your standards!

And BTW who made it your job to evaluate driving for the ride sharing company? "NOBODY"!!!

The rider share company as a whole hires drivers everyday to do what you and I do, so being unproductive is not going to change there way of how it's operated one bit!

So before you respond to my reply, make sure you do your homework from the start, than trying to evaluate a company that you yourself don't own!


----------



## Captain Midnight (Jun 2, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Which you can do as a Wally world employee. Puff puff pass.


You can replace your car. Can you replace your sanity?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> As you do your own assetment based on your situation regarding what a full time driver had to make, it's my conclusion that you have no idea what you are talking about. Therefore.... If you are not happy driving for the ride hailing company, than by all means delete your account and find a job that fits your standards!
> 
> And BTW who made it your job to evaluate driving for the ride sharing company? "NOBODY"!!!
> 
> ...


I made it my job to evaluate an average for driving, which as a public forum is my right to do. Because, I love numbers, and I have a moral duty to warn people of the risks of going fulltime.

I have a great fulltime job that I love. I can delete the app, but I desire to drive. I rideshare 3-7 hours a week, and am very happy for the extra spending money.

I am not sure why you are so aggressive. If you are truly a fulltime rideshare rider, why not post your revenue/expense breakdown to show the exception?

Do you work for Uber? Because your defense of trying to get people to sign on fulltime without disclosing any reports of yourself is quite suspect?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Financial equality still exists? It has never existed except in communist propaganda, yet you never see the family of the general secretary starving.
> 
> I am all for everyone being able to afford to eat... but financial equality is terrifying.
> 
> I am richer than most people because I don't spend my money like water and because I work 90 hours a week. When you punish those who generate wealth, they generate less wealth. This is true for the biggest businesses or even the smallest, like a rideshare driver. The day you tell me I have to make the same amount as anyone else is the day I start doing the bare minimum.


Maybe if more people are like you we would be in a different world.

But then again I'm greedy. I want to experience the world. I find that even now, when I work 40 hrs and go to school for roughly 15 hrs with another 10 hours dedicated to hw/projects/travel... I don't have enough time to travel as much as I'd want.


AngelAdams said:


> Americans are 100% more productive today in labor than they have ever been. At the same time a cashier in the late 60s made what equates to $75 an hr now.
> Lower the overhead and increase profits. If you don't do that you don't survive as a company. Or so we've been told. DEBT is key here. It's the key to Impoverishing a nation and nationalizing slave labor.
> Gotta go, bartending a poker party tonight. Here's to greed and capitalism to flood wallet tonight.
> 
> ...


i just paid $886.85 for a mole removal (appeared out of nowhere, edge weird, weird color) and this is after insurance kicked in, without it it would be $2230.84... and this is after paying $269 for the removal and testing of the mole initially. After it came back not clear of, it was better to have it removed...

So total $1156 out of pocket.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

Sorry, I had too:coolio:. I do agree insurance is getting ridiculous.



sellkatsell44 said:


> i just paid $886.85 for a mole removal (appeared out of nowhere, edge weird, weird color) and this is after insurance kicked in, without it it would be $2230.84... and this is after paying $269 for the removal and testing of the mole initially. After it came back not clear of, it was better to have it removed...
> 
> So total $1156 out of pocket.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> i just paid $886.85 for a mole removal (appeared out of nowhere, edge weird, weird color) and this is after insurance kicked in, without it it would be $2230.84... and this is after paying $269 for the removal and testing of the mole initially. After it came back not clear of, it was better to have it removed...
> 
> So total $1156 out of pocket.


I'm going to need before and after pictures so I can analyse this further


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> There's nothing positive about driving for uber/lyft. You want positive experiences, go be an engineer at Google; you're in the wrong field.


Exactly! You don't have to be a Google Engineer but why settle for a minimum wage job with the retail/food industries. You only get one shot at this life folks and it goes by fast! Learn a skill and there of plenty of good jobs out there that pay good wages + benefits. TNC as a full time gig is one of the worst options out there for a viable living. Don't sell yourself short people.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Captain Midnight said:


> You can replace your car. Can you replace your sanity?


You can also delete your account and find a job that won't make you the way you feel like everyday!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Yulli Yung said:


> It is really nice reading a positive post for a change rather than those who do nothing but complain. Thanks for your post.


 I agree with you. Many rideshare drivers want their company's stock to plunge and hate their customers. What do they do? They start their cars up tomorrow and head out to drive. Beats all I have ever seen. You go get'em Uberdise.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Gandler said:


> I made it my job to evaluate an average for driving, which as a public forum is my right to do. Because, I love numbers, and I have a moral duty to warn people of the risks of going fulltime.
> 
> I have a great fulltime job that I love. I can delete the app, but I desire to drive. I rideshare 3-7 hours a week, and am very happy for the extra spending money.
> 
> ...


If you love numbers than you must not be good at it.... Because you stated you use to drive for uber but knowing the way you are so addiment about numbers I believe you still drive for uber for extra money.

If your so good at numbers why are you driving for a ride hailing company in the first place? Your failure to achieve what you went to college for doesn't constitute "Stupidity!"

Yes I am a full time Uber Driver here in New Orleans LA. Since your asking.

And for you to ask for my disclosure of my revenue/ expenses breakdown that's what I pay my accountant to do every year but you wouldn't know about accounting because your not good at crunching numbers!

You as a driver have the choice to work when you feel like working! If you Don't drive you don't make money! So you do the math? 
You are the only one that determines if you consider yourself a part time driver or full time driver not "ME"!

So please get your facts right before posting to just be "Trolling" as what your doing now.

Good try with that!

Keep driving and making that money!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Except, no vacation, no sick days, no health benefits, and no financial security as you have no idea what you will make week to week. And, consider the risk of being deactivated by Uber/Lyft for ANY reason, at any time. That makes the gig untenable.


 A person can take a portion of their wages and put into a savings account. Oh! Wait! That doesn't work for cradle to grave liberals. Everyone is helpless, can't take care of themselves. Can't put a penny back for a sick day or vacation. Quit driving,more money for the rest of us.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> There's nothing positive about driving for uber/lyft. You want positive experiences, go be an engineer at Google; you're in the wrong field.


I highly doubt Google engineers have much fun. Google only hires Ivy League engineers who solve the Riddler's riddles. The grass is always greener on the other side, but in this case I'm pretty sure it's not. Google is also a leftist company that filters out gun related shopping results as part of their "do no evil" mantra. I'm sure anyone who doesn't match their leftist philosophies isn't in for a very good time with a highly political company like that.



UbeRoBo said:


> Exactly! You don't have to be a Google Engineer but why settle for a minimum wage job with the retail/food industries. You only get one shot at this life folks and it goes by fast! Learn a skill and there of plenty of good jobs out there that pay good wages + benefits. TNC as a full time gig is one of the worst options out there for a viable living. Don't sell yourself short people.


One problem is that you can learn one "high demand" skill after another, and it turns out they aren't really in such high demand at all and then you wasted a lot of time and money. Maybe it is in high demand while you are going to school, but not when you are done. I was told all about this STEM shortage and so I spent many years studying science, technology, engineering, and mathematics. I did work for an engineering company once but they were more interested in my ability to crawl into small spaces and turn a wrench than my ability to write code to create a finite element method heat transfer solver. I hear there is a shortage of welders... yet the other day I transported a laid off welder to go busk at a bar.

I think when it comes to getting a job, being personable is much more important than your skillset. I could learn any skill but I'm not a very pleasant person to be around, not very good at interviews, and I get stressed out excessively dealing with superiors, and never fit with the social clics. Give me a math problem and okay, I can handle it. But send me to the mandatory company barbecue and everyone seems to figure out that I'm a freak who doesn't eat meat or drink beer or coffee, and soon enough there are false rumors spreading that I'm a holier than thou religious fundamentalist type or PETA jerkface.

I now only learn skills for my own benefit, not for anyone else. Right now I'm learning a host of car mechanic skills to save myself time and money on my own car repairs. But I wouldn't want to work at a tire and lube shop. It would probably be just as bad as Wal-Mart but maybe pay a couple of dollars an hour extra.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> If you love numbers than you must not be good at it.... Because you stated you use to drive for uber but knowing the way you are so addiment about numbers I believe you still drive for uber for extra money.
> 
> If your so good at numbers why are you driving for a ride hailing company in the first place? Your failure to achieve what you went to college for doesn't constitute "Stupidity!"
> 
> ...


I stated very clearly that I drive 3-7 hours a week for Uber. How do you keep missing this? I never claimed that I do not drive at all.... I drive 3-7 hours a week and plan to continue to do so for the next year.

I have never driven fulltime, I signed up with the intention of doing it very part time.

You call me a troll, but you are the one who is either ignoring or not reading the key parts of my post and going all aggro.....

And, you are right, I don't have an accountant , I do my own taxes and reports, so I am pretty good at it.....


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Gandler said:


> What did I post that was not a fact?
> I used pretty common averages (rounding down). Obviously there are deviations on individuals based on vehicles and other factors.
> 
> Again, this is not an attack, but an evaluation.
> ...


I have seen your other post youve replied too! 
Your a "Troller".So you keep trolling while I make that money!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

masterdon211 said:


> Sorry, I had too:coolio:. I do agree insurance is getting ridiculous.


S'kay. It sure as heck is.



Cableguynoe said:


> I'm going to need before and after pictures so I can analyse this further


It was actually on my ear of all places..



Trafficat said:


> I highly doubt Google engineers have much fun. Google only hires Ivy League engineers who solve the Riddler's riddles. The grass is always greener on the other side, but in this case I'm pretty sure it's not. Google is also a leftist company that filters out gun related shopping results as part of their "do no evil" mantra. I'm sure anyone who doesn't match their leftist philosophies isn't in for a very good time with a highly political company like that.
> 
> One problem is that you can learn one "high demand" skill after another, and it turns out they aren't really in such high demand at all and then you wasted a lot of time and money. Maybe it is in high demand while you are going to school, but not when you are done. I was told all about this STEM shortage and so I spent many years studying science, technology, engineering, and mathematics. I did work for an engineering company once but they were more interested in my ability to crawl into small spaces and turn a wrench than my ability to write code to create a finite element method heat transfer solver. I hear there is a shortage of welders... yet the other day I transported a laid off welder to go busk at a bar.
> 
> ...


This is 99% true except there are about 1% of the workforce that truly does something unique. I'm talking about google building a satellite office for this kid because he wanted to move to x where there were no google offices to be closer to his family.

Or this young (when you consider the $$) hotshot that left google for another big tech and combined has about 20 mil in stock.

But besides those who actually aren't 100% expendable you're correct-personality will carry you further.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Gandler said:


> I stated very clearly that I drive 3-7 hours a week for Uber. How do you keep missing this? I never claimed that I do not drive at all.... I drive 3-7 hours a week and plan to continue to do so for the next year.
> 
> I have never driven fulltime, I signed up with the intention of doing it very part time.
> 
> ...


You an idiot! Your rating speaks alot about your character which is ""Zero"!

Don't get mad at a person that called you out as a Bull Sh#tter!

Your the type that likes to be seen huh!

Your kinda slow if you want my assessment of you in general!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Hustlin2Long said:


> You was that kid on the short yellow bus going to school huh!


I rode a short yellow bus. The short yellow bus is the same as the longer bus, but holds fewer pax. A lot of those pax are a bit different than the pax on the longer bus, but they're all people. Judge a kid by the merit of his actions, and not by the length of the bus he rides.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> You an idiot! Your rating speaks alot about your character which is ""Zero"!
> 
> Don't get mad at a person that called you out as a Bull Sh#tter!
> 
> ...


My rating? When were ratings even discussed? My liking to be seen? What does that even mean?

I am not sure what is even going on anymore in this thread, there is no logic to your replies....

I guess I am slow because I can't follow your posts at all....



Hustlin2Long said:


> I have seen your other post youve replied too!
> Your a "Troller".So you keep trolling while I make that money!


Give me one example of a troll post that I have ever made.


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Gandler said:


> My rating? When were ratings even discussed? My liking to be seen? What does that even mean?
> 
> I am not sure what is even going on anymore in this thread, there is no logic to your replies....
> 
> I guess I am slow because I can't follow your posts at all....


Try hook on phonics!


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Hustlin2Long said:


> Try hook on phonics!


You can't answer a single question, I answer all of yours. Your posts follow no logical steps. You keep adding in random subjects. You keep attacking for no reason. I don't know what you are playing at. This is the strangest thread I have seen here.

Being a fulltime rideshare driver is not for everyone, and is not nearly as profitable as the majority of exempt salaried positions. If this offends you, sorry.....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The short yellow bus is the same as the longer bus, but holds fewer pax.


Of course it's the ones with the small "bus" that think theirs is as good as the big one.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Of course it's the ones with the small "bus" that think theirs is as good as the big one.


I walked to school.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Maybe if more people are like you we would be in a different world.
> 
> But then again I'm greedy. I want to experience the world. I find that even now, when I work 40 hrs and go to school for roughly 15 hrs with another 10 hours dedicated to hw/projects/travel... I don't have enough time to travel as much as I'd want.
> 
> ...


Jesus your face grew an iPhone.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AngelAdams said:


> Jesus your face grew an iPhone.


I know...

But I'm finding that's one thing I can't compromise on. Having had cancer, it's no fun. Having had major dental issues that for some miracle isn't as apparent when I smile... I'm learning not to bury my head in the sand when health issues arises.

Actually reminds me I should do a doc check up.

But yeah. I guess I'll just wear my five dollar dress/ten dollar skirts... and try my best to eat veggies instead of happy meals... and spend money on preventative (re: sunscreen).


----------



## Uber20/20 (Jul 27, 2017)

Maybe Uber made this app based on u as roll model and they keep changing rates and all other goodies to keep u satisfy.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

raisedoncereal said:


> Neither do rental programs.
> 
> Wanna slam my doors? DGAF, do it.
> 
> I'm perfectly happy putting 400-500 miles down daily if need be.


I rented from Lyft . One day I backed out of my own parking spot and hit a delivery truck. Nothing happened to the truck, but Lyft first charged me $1000 and later reduced to $500 for a light bulb. You're kidding yourself if you think you can just damage rental


----------



## Hustlin2Long (Sep 11, 2018)

Uber20/20 said:


> Maybe Uber made this app based on u as roll model and they keep changing rates and all other goodies to keep u satisfy.


OK I'll bite! To answer your question "Yes" I'm uber role model and why you ask, you jealous??

If you don't like the way uber operates do us all a favor delete your account and go back to working for McDonald's ok


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I know...
> 
> But I'm finding that's one thing I can't compromise on. Having had cancer, it's no fun. Having had major dental issues that for some miracle isn't as apparent when I smile... I'm learning not to bury my head in the sand when health issues arises.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, don't **** with cancer.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Walmart doesn't destroy your car, rideshare does. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


put that in your pipe and smoke it????????????????????????????ROFLMAO, hey pal you are aging yourself with that comment,jmo


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> If you don't drive like a stupid ass, it's not a problem.
> 
> It's not a problem for you, is it?


2 years ago I was sitting at a red light. Was rear ended at high speed and pushed into the car in front of me.

I wasn't driving like an ass by the way.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Uberdise said:


> I make slightly more after expenses than I would working at Walmart or most retail jobs.
> Now keep in mind I enjoy talking and meeting new people. Driving has also been very relaxing for me.


Even with all the [completely valid] counter-points made to your post I tend to agree with you. Personally, I wouldn't last at WM a full shift. People consumers are just too annoying, and I am old enough that my tolerance reserves are depleted. Passengers of course can be annoying (in the extreme case people getting sick in your car are a lot more annoying then if the toss they're chips on a WM floor) but the rides don't last all that long.

And a huge factor is that driving is relaxing for me too. I wonder how may people that is true for?




RodB said:


> Every week I end up with new small scratches, mostly around the door handles, or new stains or something. Nothing major yet, I can buff all those scratches out and stuff.


Do you know about these? https://www.cupeez.com/



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Except, no vacation, no sick days, no health benefits, and no financial security as you have no idea what you will make week to week. And, consider the risk of being deactivated by Uber/Lyft for ANY reason, at any time. That makes the gig untenable.


Ha. Gone in 60 seconds. Seems an appropriate handle for this work.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

1974toyota said:


> put that in your pipe and smoke it????????????????????????????ROFLMAO, hey pal you are aging yourself with that comment,jmo


I'm old. Put THAT in your pipe and smoke it.


----------

